# Freud FT2200 - what size the 3 screws?



## idarwin (Sep 1, 2014)

Does anyone *know* (no guesswork please) the size of the 3 table mount screws on the base of a (Canadian) Freud FT2200VCE? Are they imperial or metric? I tried every machine screw in my collection and didn't find one that fits. At 20 miles to the nearest hardware store, I'm looking to get them on the first trip  Hint: I do know it's in between #10 and 1/4-20.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

idarwin said:


> Does anyone *know* (no guesswork please) the size of the 3 table mount screws on the base of a (Canadian) Freud FT2200VCE? Are they imperial or metric? I tried every machine screw in my collection and didn't find one that fits. At 20 miles to the nearest hardware store, I'm looking to get them on the first trip  Hint: I do know it's in between #10 and 1/4-20.


if it's really close to the 1/4" it's a 6MM if it really close to the #10 it's a 5MM....
and the thread count is either 1.0 or .75...

so save yourself a trip and re-tap for a screw you have on hand....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Ian. I would agree with Stick. They are just about guaranteed to be metric and one of the diameters he listed. I'm not sure I agree with retapping the holes. You usually start with a 3/16" pilot hole to tap to 1/4 x 20 so if you have a 6mm screw that might be too close to 1/4 x 20 to get the full 70-75% threads you want to end up with. The alternative is to drill the holes out to 5/16 which is a big jump. Either size may require re-countersinking the holes in the baseplate and since it isn't very thick it needs to be done carefully. It may be easier to find the correct screws. A caliper will give the diameter and pitch and pitch gauges are cheap. They are good to have to be able to identify metric from imperial.


----------



## idarwin (Sep 1, 2014)

*Thanks both of you!*



Cherryville Chuck said:


> Welcome to the forum Ian. I would agree with Stick. They are just about guaranteed to be metric and one of the diameters he listed. I'm not sure I agree with retapping the holes. You usually start with a 3/16" pilot hole to tap to 1/4 x 20 so if you have a 6mm screw that might be too close to 1/4 x 20 to get the full 70-75% threads you want to end up with. The alternative is to drill the holes out to 5/16 which is a big jump. Either size may require re-countersinking the holes in the baseplate and since it isn't very thick it needs to be done carefully. It may be easier to find the correct screws. A caliper will give the diameter and pitch and pitch gauges are cheap. They are good to have to be able to identify metric from imperial.


I agree with Chuck and, since I have to go out in the morning anyway, will pick up some metric screws rather than re-tapping. :agree:


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Take the router with you?

Baker


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

could be 12-24....


----------



## idarwin (Sep 1, 2014)

*M6!*

In case anybody needs this information ever, the answer is: M6, that is, a standard Metric 6mm screw. When I get the whole mess put together I will post it in the "picture of your table" thread. Thanks to those who answered!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

For any problems such as yours, I use my "thread Detective". I have metric and imperial sizes.

Metric Thread Detective Screw Thread Gauge - Thread Gauge Set - Amazon.com

Always handy to have.....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

went this way...
http://www.amazon.com/DrillSpot-Bol...1409882665&sr=1-6&keywords=Screw+Thread+Gauge


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have one of those and they can save you a lot of time figuring out what size and pitch you have. Some of the finer pitches are easier to see with the regular type pitch gauge tho.


----------



## idarwin (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks James, Stick and Chuck. Will try to remember to get one of those before the next time I need it. :nhl_checking:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

these are invaluable too....

Grip Thread Pitch Gauge MM & SAE - Hand Tool Sets - Amazon.com


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I keep one of those iin my toolbox. The plastic one is better hung on a peg. Ian the plastic one I have came from Fastenal. I don't know if they are in your area or not or how much they cost there. My son-in-law worked for them and mine was free.


----------

